# Potter County, PA



## Treynok (May 26, 2009)

Took a trip this Memorial Day weekend, sadly no scorps this far north, but we do have plenty of these





















some of these













saw tons of these







An angry one of these







And this cool little guy, ID'ed as a male Coal Skink


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 28, 2009)

Nice pics! I wish Hawaii had more of a herp selection besides geckos and toads. Can't wait to see some wild snakes again!


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 28, 2009)

Very cool pics. Reminds me of when I was a kid and lived not far from there. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Treynok (May 28, 2009)

I was actually surprised with the Skink,  I knew PA had quite a few salamander species but I didn't know we had skinks or lizards until I did research after finding the Eumeces anthracinus (coal skink)  Kind of disappointed in myself for not knowing after living in PA for my entire life, but I'm glad I know now.  Honestly though I would love to take a trip to Hawaii some day, and I would also like to get to Arizona, either a move sometime in my life, or a long trip.  Those are just the trips inside the states I would like to make, doesn't include the endless list of International locations, I could make a lot longer list just for US as well 

But honestly it doesn't matter where you go / where you are, seems like you always want to be somewhere else and don't fully appreciate something until you move away from it.  That's how I feel at least I can't wait to get away from PA but at the same time there's a lot to miss that is easy to overlook.


----------



## agama (May 28, 2009)

what are the snakes called


----------



## loxoscelesfear (May 28, 2009)

looks like garter, ringneck, redbelly, and smooth green.  awesome finds, and remember, never do this to a family of porcupines;P


----------



## Treynok (May 28, 2009)

great ID's I didn't know the 2nd ringneck til I saw the head and neck but he was shy in that picture 
The brown one with the smooth green is also a ringneck, and those 2 redbelly pics are 2 different snakes, all of these were found within 50 yards of each other as well, I didn't look overly hard but next time I will be sure to devote a little more time to it.

Also never chase a porcupine in order to get a picture of him, I was kinda worried about him coming after me, they move really slow but I'm not overly quick myself, should have video taped him so you could hear the noise he was making, not happy at all, was within 15 ft on that picture didn't wanna disturb him much more than that.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (May 28, 2009)

Treynok said:


> great ID's I didn't know the 2nd ringneck til I saw the head and neck but he was shy in that picture
> The brown one with the smooth green is also a ringneck, and those 2 redbelly pics are 2 different snakes, all of these were found within 50 yards of each other as well, I didn't look overly hard but next time I will be sure to devote a little more time to it.
> 
> Also never chase a porcupine in order to get a picture of him, I was kinda worried about him coming after me, they move really slow but I'm not overly quick myself, should have video taped him so you could hear the noise he was making, not happy at all, was within 15 ft on that picture didn't wanna disturb him much more than that.


Dude, that green is an awesome find! I've only ever found one, and it was DOR...


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 29, 2009)

I agree about the smooth green snake, although I have yet to find one.. :wall:


----------



## Treynok (May 29, 2009)

I've found quite a few smooth greens up there now, I always let them go on their way though, I've thought of keeping one but I'd rather be able to keep finding new generations of them.  I also never find more than 1 or 2 per trip, if I found them in excess I might have considered keeping one but for the most part what I find in the wild stays in the wild, what I raise / breed / receive as a captive pet stays a captive pet.

It is hard to let some things go, that is such a brilliant color snake and green is my favorite color, but like I said above


----------



## BigDaddyJ (May 30, 2009)

I reside very close to Treynok and Ive been visiting Potter County every summer since I was a kid and I must say this place is very cool and full of wildlife. Deff suggest anyone that has the opertunity to go there,deff do. I can remember as a kid finding several fossils there of some plant life. Dont have them anymore as a kid they were just rocks to me. Wow the things I wish I would kept ahold of hahaha.:wall: :wall:


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (May 30, 2009)

Glad you let them go.
Just so you know, you cant keep one as a pet in PA. They changed the law and you cant even keep it overnight for photos, ect...


----------



## Treynok (May 30, 2009)

Well that's one good reason not to keep them, I don't keep up on specific laws though (I thought you could keep with a permit)  They are pretty strict on the whole not being able to have one in captivity if it is found natively thing.  I guess I should keep better track of this stuff but I'm not too interested in wild-catching, my main reason was ethical, and I know and realize that every captive species was once wild / originated from wild origins.  I just prefer to find CB species when / if possible

I usually don't even move them from their found spot, the ones here are just the ones I could get a decent picture of if I can't get a good picture they are left alone.  Except the skink, he I picked up and got some good pictures of, he seemed very cooperative.


----------

